# Greek Peak



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks, sounds pretty sweet.


about the park tho: do they not have one at all? or is it just smaller or less features then other parks?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

It's good to know that it's a nice mountain. I'm going to school in Ithaca as well and was hoping it would be a nice mountain.

Do they generally have a lot of natural snow, or is it more man made?


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

is toggenburg a lot smaller than the others? do they have a nice park?

im lookin onto the college thing too and i got into colgate (in hamilton about an hour or so from ithaca i think) and just from askin ppl who go there it looks like snowboarding is not such a big thing at the school but when ppl do go they go to tog cuz its the closest. i really wanted to step up how much i rode in college but i liked colgate a lot and the snowboarding options are worrying me a little.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

haha awesome thanks thats reassuring, and good to know that its worth the extra few minutes to go to labrador and song

i knew there was snow i think the hardest part will be findin people from the school who wanna ride as much as me but meh if i have to ride alone thats cool to. ill be bringin my car up so bummin rides is not necessary


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Cornell's ski/snowboard club has a free shuttle every weekend in spring semester. Idk if they'd let someone from IC hitch a ride, but maybe if you pay dues or something, who knows.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

snowsam17 said:


> is toggenburg a lot smaller than the others? do they have a nice park?
> 
> im lookin onto the college thing too and i got into colgate (in hamilton about an hour or so from ithaca i think) and just from askin ppl who go there it looks like snowboarding is not such a big thing at the school but when ppl do go they go to tog cuz its the closest. i really wanted to step up how much i rode in college but i liked colgate a lot and the snowboarding options are worrying me a little.


colgate is another one im looking at. think your gonna go?
Ithaca is prolly still my top tho. so if i plan on gettin a season pass somewhere think id be best of gettin one at greek?


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

Salska said:


> colgate is another one im looking at. think your gonna go?
> Ithaca is prolly still my top tho. so if i plan on gettin a season pass somewhere think id be best of gettin one at greek?


i probably will end up goin im deciding between there and colby in maine. colby is in a better location for snowboarding as its 45 mins from sugarloaf but im pretty sure im gonna chose colgate cuz its a bit bigger and they have better club sports. 

im thinkin that if i do go there id get a season pass at lab since they seem to have the best park, and since the hills are pretty small id wanna spend a lot of my time in the park.

and mpd thanks for the info and i will definetly be checkin that meet thread if i end up in ny!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

a friend of mine really wants to go to colby. but yea colgate is an incredible school, "just outside ivy" kinda school


----------

